# VirtualBox shared folders don’t work for 10.0



## max21 (Jul 3, 2014)

After a confident upgrade to FreeBSD 10.0 with *ALL* of GNOME and friends, the last port I installed days ago was VirtualBox-4.3.12-2.  Then I installed Windows-XP, yesterday.  FreeBSD 10.0 successfully  ran it as guest.

Now all I need is the e-pack to provide access to others files and folders on other disk media. Thinking this was the FreeBSD VirtualBox extension-pack equivalent, I installed virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.12.  It installed, but it did not work!  Later after doing more searching, I came to learn it has issues and they say that FreeBSD VirtualBox-ose doesn’t support shared folders.

Thanks to one website I went back to directly looking for VirtualBox Extension Pack for FreeBSD 10.0, but I can’t find it anywhere as before.  I give up, and have to ask:  out of thousands of FreeBSD users and members of this forums, including millions of other who silently read these forum threads, one of somebody has to have had experienced this VirtualBox-ose and/or Virtualbox Extension Pack problem in the past. I see only the over-worked forums administrators being the only ones trying to help, and no way they can do it all down to the T!

It must be working for everybody because I see no new threads about it.  Everybody uses some kind of FreeBSD desktop so to work with his server-farm, or am I’m the only one who has this dream, that is now a nightmare as maybe even Cisco really use Windows to build its FreeBSD routers and servers 

What is the solution to this problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Vbox shared folders don’t work for 10.0*

I think I've seen the shared folders work with a Windows guest, but can't be sure of that.  They are not supposed to work with a FreeBSD guest.  How to get to files on the host depends on how often that is needed.  If it's rarely, use scp() or rsync.  For frequent access, consider NFS.


----------



## max21 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks @wblock@, for a possible work-around. This will be very interesting in the build of my FreeBSD know-how. I do trust this solution better and I believe nothing is impossible with this system beyond ports and packages for dedicated users/programmers which I will soon enjoy, but right now, in order to get there quicker, just like in previous versions, which ran VirtualBox with extension I need the most common solution that works for FreeBSD 10.0. My programming attempts for this system are meant for better things which I plan to include for servers and routers. I’ll have questions about that later, but not for now. I’m in it to win it, so there is no turning back on this desktop venture, other than going back to 9.2.

Thanks again @wblock@*.*


----------



## srobert (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.0 as the host on my laptop. I have shared folders working under both Windows 7 and Arch Linux as Virtualbox guests. virtualbox-ose-4.3.12_1 and virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.3.12 are installed on the host.  The Guest additions are installed from the Devices menu in the Virtualbox Guest. Assuming you built emulators/virtualbox-ose from ports, I think you have to select the Guestadditions options when you run `make config`.


----------

